# Ayuda con texto en Alemán



## poxolos

Hola a todos,

He recibido esta carta que parece estar en Alemán y no entiendo nada. ¿Alguien me podría echar una mano con la traducción por favor?

Saludos.


[CODE]https://ibb.co/jmGsUv[/CODE]


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Bienvenido al foro!

Y dónde está la carta?

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## poxolos

Estoy intendando poner la foto, pero no se como hacerlo :s

Edito: conseguido. Ya está el enlace. Y gracias por la bienvenida!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

No es alemán, es holandés. Y parece ser una carta felicitándole a una tal Annie por su cumpleaños o algo.


----------



## poxolos

Me la ha enviado la actriz Stephanie Joosten junto a su autógrafo


----------



## poxolos

Anda! Que curioso! Gracias!


----------



## susanainboqueixon

De nada.


----------

